# Galloway cattle



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Just because I have nothing better to do, thought I might stir up a little debate. Galloways vs. Angus or Highlands... I was around several Galloway in AK, and thought a good bit of 'em. Owned Highlands, mainly 'cause they carried horns and the will to use 'em with predators. Down here, I believe I would prefer the G's over Highlands because they are polled. They slick hair off plenty well to take the heat, seem to have a better temperament than Angus, and with dun or white breeding, should do better in extreme heat than black Angus, maybe not better than reds. Anybody have any experience with 'em ?


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes. I own a few, plus an eclectic assortment of "typical" breeds. What is your intended market? I learned a thing or two about reading literature from breed associations through the process of buying Galloways.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

If I were to keep a few, the market would be halves or quarters sold live, processing shared. Don't intend to go thru commercial markets with anything, stock or crop, anymore. BTDT, let the young tigers play that rigged game...


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a mixed herd with a belted Galloway/low line angus bull (red beltie). We think he's great so far. Expecting our first calves in march. He will be 3 in April. Great temperament for a bull.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

arcticow said:


> If I were to keep a few, the market would be halves or quarters sold live, processing shared. Don't intend to go thru commercial markets with anything, stock or crop, anymore. BTDT, let the young tigers play that rigged game...


Want to guess what a black beltie crossed with a Hereford bull looks like? I just took one to the sale barn today for this week's sale. If I remember this thread, I'll post an update to let you know how much of a beating I get.

I think freezer/CL route you are heading for is the best market for them. You will have some uniqueness to take to market, backed by some breed organization claims, to help.

As far as the other claims about the breed that I can recall...I can offer a few observations.

1) they handled our latest Missouri cold snap with aplumb. But they perform much worse than our average mutt in the summer. They are fly magnets and really seem to drag in the summer. But they definitely earn higher than average marks in he winter. With our long term trend heading cooler, this is a plus.

2) the claim that they do better on junk pasture is pure hogwash, IMO. They eat exactly like every last one of my other cows. They all eat the good when it's available, and the junk when it's not. They probably bawl a little more than the rest when things get lean.

3) the more-gentleness claim is perhaps also pure hogwash. The comfort zone is nearly identical for our entire herd--the galloways aren't different than any other. If anything, our galloways lose points in my book because they are such a PITA when I put out hay.

4) I think a number of variables play a larger role in beef flavor than breed. (Genetics, diet, processing time, processing age, for example). Our current freezer beef is a Galloway steer. I had to take him before he was ready because our freezer was empty and I was hungry. But he was more than 30 months old and still flavorless. And the cuts were tiny. This is probably the biggest mark against the breed, in my opinion. They calve little puppies that take a long time to harvest. (This weakness is actually a huge strength in situations where acreage is tight.)

I have 3 full Galloway cows that I will be putting on CL in the spring. I think they are cool cows to have around but I need to play more to the strengths that my place offers. They are good cows, but don't fit in my current vision. I think they have a place and strengths in situations. They can deal with our weather, so I wouldn't hesitate if you have plan.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I need cows just now like a hole in the head. Tiny cuts was my biggest problem with Highlands. They will rustle on rough pasture and browse, though. I saw too many black cows standing in ponds, instead of grazing last summer, and it not that hot. I just don't like feeding a big frame either, just to wean a decent calf. Maybe red Angus, out of bull that sires plenty of milk... Wish you had a photo of that Hereford cross, must a looked like a panda!


----------

